# English lesson



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

WEATHER/WETHER/WHETHER

Used in a sentence:
It all depends on whether your wether is standing in the weather!

http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/weather.html

Not important unless you are advertising.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Ooooooh, the wether outside is frightful.
Square eyes don't look too insightful.
Whether I leave the tent or not I have to go
Let the weather snow, let it snow, let it snow.

with apologies to Sammy Kahn


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> Ooooooh, the wether outside is frightful.


Is that a really scary goat?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I just picture the vicious goat that someone told about, after having eaten a lighted cigarette butt.

If the perpetrator even got down off the truck he was going to get a lighted cigarette butt. ;-)


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That was a great story.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Here it is:

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=83&p=2654&hilit=cigarette#p2654


----------

